# Games thread



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Post trailers and info of games you are looking forward to 

Fable 2

1Eewp9v3nns[/MEDIA]]





Fallout 3

rg9t7uXkLyA[/MEDIA]]





Spiderman: Web of Shadows






Infamous (PS3 only)

lG9TeUzZchY[/MEDIA]]


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dead Space - no info , no link, it rocks because its a survival horror where you can dismember things, need I say more lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

i am getting either a ps3 or xbox 360 next week....

i have had a 360 before but sold it a while back, but now i wanna play pro evo/fifa again......

not really bothered for blu ray/hard drive/online play..... purely games....

need something sturdy as i am having it at work, where i live most of the time.

the xbox has a better controller and is half the price, but the ps3 will probably last a few years yet

what do you guys reckon

games i am interested in is

football

american football

call of duty (all of them)

fallout 3

any ideas, which should i get,


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

YetiMan said:



> Dead Space - no info , no link, it rocks because its a survival horror where you can dismember things, need I say more lol.


yeah I read about that. Sounds good


----------



## scousedaz (Oct 6, 2008)

get ya self i hd lap top with a good gameing card and bobs ya uncel if ya not to fussed on r blu ray/hard drive/online play..... purely games.... thats ya best bet m8


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

I prefer the PS3 controller, if the xbox had the ps3 controller, i'd probs get an xbox, but think im gonna go for a Ps3, can get it free with the new nokia phone in carphone warehouse, for £35 a month, i spend bout 30 quid a month on pay an go!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

scousedaz said:


> get ya self i hd lap top with a good gameing card and bobs ya uncel if ya not to fussed on r blu ray/hard drive/online play..... purely games.... thats ya best bet m8


I disagree, unless you are willing to spend 2k + on a laptop you will no where near get the gfx you will from an xbox. Take for example GOW on 360 and PC, imo the 360 looks much much better... I would much rather spend 1k on a HD TV and £220 on a 360 and achieve much better graphics... On the new chipsets/mb's and gfx cards coming out next year imo then they will be better, but the laptops will not have as much of the new tech(as imo they are always a little bit behind)

I will always go for 360 (yes I am a geek and have a ps3/xbox360/gaming pc) and am a 360 lover through and through. The fact 90% + of the games run at 1080p is a big + for me. The PS3 most games are 720p....

I like the achievement system on the 360, I know the PS3 has a trophy system now....

If I had to choose out of the two I would choose a 360 to be honest... I really cba debating which is better, why what when how... As this has been discussed on countless forums/magazines/interviews countless times and it all just boils down to personal preference...


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

i have already got a laptop and i prefer the ease of use of a console.

for example if i buy a ps3 tomorrow, and a game comes out in 3 years, it will work..... if i buy a laptop tomorrow and a game comes pout in 3 years, it probably wont work at its best

and yetiman i have always been quite anti sony, just havent rated their machines really, and due to the price difference i might just go for an xbox, seen as there are no ps3 exclusives i am bothered about


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

counter strike source

Crysis

zombie strike source

battlefield 2

Can't get better then above tbh


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Looking forward to Bioshock, downloaded the demo off the ps network and it's brilliant

PES is ****

May get fifa

REALLY want to get Mercenaries 2


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Tasty said:


> REALLY want to get Mercenaries 2


I wouldn't get my hopes up, its a bit disappointing. Saints row 2 is pretty good


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

corbuk said:


> counter strike source
> 
> Can't get better then above tbh


agree, cs:s all the way

infact im going back on it now


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

bioshock was cool on the xbox - although it was out aaaages ago lol.

im waiting on GoW2 and now ive played the multiplayer Beta a bit - COD5 too... im not sure it'll stop me playing COD4 but its still cool.

Pompyman - buy an XBOX mate, PS3 may look better on paper but more and more then new titles are coming out for the xbox first and this is likely to continue to the point where then dont even bother with the release for the PS3 i think..


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Saints Row 2 is [email protected]

Postal 3 seems boring though it's lost my interest

"Mortal Kombat vs DC Comics" is going to be brilliant!!!

Pure is pretty good

Get the steering wheel. Dirt is pretty good on it. Others are a little too sensitive.

if you have a few mates around the following are good:

Facebreaker

Tiger Woods 09


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> *Saints Row 2 is [email protected]*
> 
> Postal 3 seems boring though it's lost my interest
> 
> ...


you got a "special" box too?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> you got a "special" box too?


Yeah.... I call it the review box. I play games before all the shops get em just like someone who provide reviews but never completes the games!


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Wrath of the Lich King

KiP8fAZ4lZk[/MEDIA]]


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

dead space:






silent hill homecoming






tom clancy - endwar






Call of duty world at war:






Left 4 dead:






Ghostbusters!!






RE5






far away but will be worth the wait: alien colonial marines:

qeCVsp0HbIc[/MEDIA]]


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

and..

DOW2


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Just ordered online Far Cry 2 on the Xbox 360. I saw a full video review of this game and i want it. Anyone got or played it? Give me your views


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Yeah I got it. Dont think it's that great. Seems more like a quest crossed with a 3rd person shooter. Nothing I hate more in a game you go there and the person is not there cause you forgot to do something. The graphics look pretty good.

Pretty nice seeing a game based on Africa. The accents are not the best for some, they even have some afrikaans in there LOL.

I'd say if you want scenery most games have never tried give it a go.

Oh dont drive over the lines on the map or you die. Those parts have to open up to you.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

LOL thanks dude.

Games im also wanting to get are

Tiger Woods 09

COD: World At War

Brothers In Arms: Hells Highway

Gears Of War 2


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

It's like the first time in MONTHS that loads of good games come out, likes of GOW 2, dead space, farcry 2, Cod 5 and my xbox is RROD AGAIN!!! screwing!!!

hopefully gonna being picking up a core xbox this week. Then time to Ixtreme it up again


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> LOL thanks dude.
> 
> Games im also wanting to get are
> 
> ...


Gears of War 2 is pretty good. I enjoyed the first one and it the only game I seem to want to enjoy playing and dont loste interest in it after 10 minutes of playing.

Get Pure, excellent quad bike game.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Just ordered online Far Cry 2 on the Xbox 360. I saw a full video review of this game and i want it. Anyone got or played it? Give me your views


Problem with Far Cry 2 is, its not really Far Cry 2. There's absolutly nothing to do with far cry 1 other than the really nice scenery. If the grapics card can take it, one of the best looking games I've seen on top settings. Worth playing but no where near as good as the first one.

As for Mercs 2 someone mention. Not for the serious RPG fan (halflife farcry etc) But dam good mindless fun running round in tanks helicopters and anything else you can get your hands on. But make sure you play it past the first level. We played the first bit and nearly gave up on it, but its all good after that, but not to be taken seriously.

But as someone already mentioned Fallout and Fable are out on Friday, so there's no arguemnt really, is there.


----------



## Scud (Oct 6, 2008)

Cant wait for GOW2 myself, TW09 is ok too


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

The graphics and gameplay look cool in GOW2.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Just had far cry 2 delivered to my work. Gonna have a night in on the xbox tonight on this.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I completed Dead Space in just over 10 hours on hard, top 10 game of all time for me.

Far Cry 2, I got it on Wednesday night, im selling it today, I thought every thing was good in the game apart from the engine, so im selling it today and getting Fallout 3


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Just had far cry 2 delivered to my work. Gonna have a night in on the xbox tonight on this.


It's halloween.. .you should out shagging dead corpses!! :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Fable 2 was disappointing, just got far cry 2 so ill tell you what i think later on


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Tiger Woods 09


Yes!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> It's halloween.. .you should out shagging dead corpses!! :thumb:


Nah **** that. Ive got my air rifle ready incase any brats knock on my door and disturb my gaming. Shagging tommorow :thumbup1:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Dont buy Far Cry 2. What a load of ****. Im selling it on ebay. The frame rate is crap, repetative. Also the enemy's are dumb and respawn from everywhere. Totally unrealistic

The guns are crap (eg, you unload a whole clip of AK in a enemy and they are still alive WTF?)

Rent it.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Bought Tiger 09 and waiting for that to arrive. Im going to give GOW2 and COD:WAW a go!


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Bought Tiger 09 and waiting for that to arrive. Im going to give GOW2 and COD:WAW a go!


Played World at War on the beta, and its much of the same thing but with downgraded weapons. The new "release the dogs" perk is cool, but other than that I dont feel it warrants £40 for what IMO are just new maps. Which is why I cancelled my pre-order after just 15 minutes of beta play. Gears of War looks pretty cool though, and I will be getting Fable 2 (my sort of game).


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Watched my brother on the beta and both dicided we'll wait till Infinity Ward brings COD 6 out (hopefully). Both going to get saints row and have a laugh doing it all co-op for the acheivements,might get gears if I can drag myself off the hunt for prestige 10 on COD4


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Can you get RE5 on ps3? im a big fan and still cant decide between xbox/ps3


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

sr2 is amazin, best game ive played in yonks


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

i dotn understand official ps magazine far cry 2 i bought played for a botu 2 hours and really hated it and took it out and will never put it back in lol its ****e utter ****e that got rated as 9.5 out of ten saints row 2 ive played the hell out of and really enjoyed and find it much better than new gta more like gta sa or summin and thye rated it 5/10 ive got a feelign some games manufactureres are paying off the magazine LOL


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Gears of War 2 on friday for me. Will hold off on this call of duty, think a lot of people will stay on cod 4.

Heard that a lot about far cry 2.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Fallout 3 - an amazing RPFPS - played about 8 and half hours with out touching the main quest, loving every moment of the game.

Fable 2 - good attempt at a MSPRPG

Dead Space - imo the next best survival horror game ever to be made next to the original RE. Has the most stunning GFX on any console to date and also the best sounds.

Far Cry 2 - one of the biggest piles of **** I have ever seen or played in my whole entire ****ing life.

----

In regards to COD, I think some will still play COD4, but most will go on to the new COD, it has the same engine... The only thing I would say the new COD is a lot harder than the old COD so I guess you will get the people that suck at the new COD staying on the old COD.


----------



## AdamL (Oct 17, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Fallout 3 - an amazing RPFPS - played about 8 and half hours with out touching the main quest, loving every moment of the game.


Mate, got any tips on Fallout? Tried being a nice guy on it but am either Skint or running low on ammo the majority of the time!

What have you done so far in it?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

AdamL said:


> Mate, got any tips on Fallout? Tried being a nice guy on it but am either Skint or running low on ammo the majority of the time!
> 
> What have you done so far in it?


Im an evil bastard. You bad mouth me? Your getting pick pocketed, then shot, two in the face, then your possessions robbed, then I will tea bag the **** outta you!

Not really any spoilers contained in here, but in the first town Megaton I am doing all the quests that women who is making the book has asked me to do all but 1! That has been good as after doing that and a few other things I am level 7 or 8 so most things are easy to kill.

Being good though mate I am not sure, I rob every ****er I come across, if they catch me I waste them lol. :thumb:


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

I bought another Xbox, couldn't hold back seeing all the Gears of War 2 trailers.

Been playing gears of war 2 all weekend, it's awesome, I forgot how much I love the original.

Tickers are HORRIBLE!


----------



## LN-Vonstroke (Oct 17, 2008)

LittleBigPlanet 2morrow!! cant wait.will let you know what it is like.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

LN-Vonstroke said:


> LittleBigPlanet 2morrow!! cant wait.will let you know what it is like.


I thought that was also seriously ****.


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

It's just nice to have some games to play! although I wish I hadn't wasted a verb disc on FC2, as others have said shower of ****.

I heard they used a completely different engine too as opposed to the crysis engine used on the orig.

horrible game


----------



## AdamL (Oct 17, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Im an evil bastard. You bad mouth me? Your getting pick pocketed, then shot, two in the face, then your possessions robbed, then I will tea bag the **** outta you!
> 
> Not really any spoilers contained in here, but in the first town Megaton I am doing all the quests that women who is making the book has asked me to do all but 1! That has been good as after doing that and a few other things I am level 7 or 8 so most things are easy to kill.
> 
> Being good though mate I am not sure, I rob every ****er I come across, if they catch me I waste them lol. :thumb:


Might try that. Take it from your rep going down each time you've had no problem how NPC act towards you with missions etc?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

AdamL said:


> Might try that. Take it from your rep going down each time you've had no problem how NPC act towards you with missions etc?


Not really mate, I have had maybe one person I met in the wasteland say "I am not talking to you" It was all good, I soon chucked a grenade at their feet, watching their legs get blown off and fly of in one direction while their head imploded and their arms flew off in another direction spraying blood every where!

Be evil, you know it makes sense


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

played dead space on my bro's ps3 last weekend it is awesome, had to turn the lights back on though! as mentioned graphics amazing. and he hasnt even got a HD tele.

looking forward to playing fallout 3 asap

was after farcry 2 but after all these bad comments i might head for COD instead.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

PompyMan said:


> played dead space on my bro's ps3 last weekend it is awesome, had to turn the lights back on though! as mentioned graphics amazing. and he hasnt even got a HD tele.
> 
> looking forward to playing fallout 3 asap
> 
> was after farcry 2 but after all these bad comments i might head for COD instead.


Seriously do not get FC2, if you need a bit of a FPS fix wait for cod ( I know fallout 3 is a FPS but its not a realistic one!)


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Ive just ordered Tiger Woods 09. Anyone played Brothers in Arms Hells Highway?

Im gonna give COD:WAW a go. Im not a huge GOW fan even though I had the first.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Ive just ordered Tiger Woods 09. Anyone played Brothers in Arms Hells Highway?
> 
> Im gonna give COD:WAW a go. Im not a huge GOW fan even though I had the first.


My boss loves Tiger Woods, great game he says. I had BIAHH - great 1 player game, if you have played the other BIA the story uses characters from the old games, very good story, very good 1 player game play but do not compare it to call of duty or you may be disapointed has a good cover system and you have some NPCs with you and you can get them to suppress fire on things while you flank them. Generally a good game mate. I lent it to a guy at work who is a big BIA fan and he loves it says it was brilliant and the way they used the old characters worked so well. He actually got emotionally involved in the story line - now thats a good game to do that


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

cheers yeti. I had the first one on the original xbox so i might give it a crack but dont want too many shooters if cod:waw is out.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> cheers yeti. I had the first one on the original xbox so i might give it a crack but dont want too many shooters if cod:waw is out.


To be honest mate, given the choice I would prob go for COD. BIA is a brilliant game to be honest, but I would say get it when its a bit cheaper. Thing with COD is its based of the COD4 engine so you know the multiplayer will be sound ( which it is ) so you will get more value for money imo thats what I would do.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Its all about the multiplayer on COD anyway. The campaign only takes about 5-6 hours usually so after that theres only the multiplayer left which is great to be honest.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Bought fallout 3 the other day too, quite like it though I have chosen to play as a Good guy  Disarmed the bomb in megaton rather than blow it and everyone there to kingdom come.........

Really enjoyed fable 2!!! Looking forward to "Emergence Day" this friday  Only the geeks will get that reference


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Emergence day baby!

Seems will be quite a few from here getting that one.

I hear the multiplayer is 5v5. We should be able to get a game going from board people surely?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> Bought fallout 3 the other day too, quite like it though I have chosen to play as a Good guy  Disarmed the bomb in megaton rather than blow it and everyone there to kingdom come.........
> 
> Really enjoyed fable 2!!! Looking forward to "Emergence Day" this friday  Only the geeks will get that reference


Yea when the original came out exclusive gamer pics and a theme were available for all who played it on launch day. Im still trying to find a way to get the ****ing game as I am skint



Spartan301 said:


> Emergence day baby!
> 
> Seems will be quite a few from here getting that one.
> 
> I hear the multiplayer is 5v5. We should be able to get a game going from board people surely?


5v5 - thats interesting, must admit I did like 4v4 but hey 5v5 tis all good:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Bought FallOut 3 on the day it was released and love it play it several hours every day.

I am really not into most computer games ie 99 out of 100 games dont get more than ten minutest out of me but when i find one i really like.....lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Liking GoW 2 so far:thumb:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

GOW 2 out today!!! Whoop Whoop!! 

Anyone gonna get Tom Clancys End War?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Finished GOW2 a week ago... first game I have finished in years.

Mortal Kombat vs DC Comics out soon. Now that will be good and hopefully that UFC game will finally be release next year.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Did you rate GOW2 tainted?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Yes it's pretty good. The scenes you play feel far more cinematic at times vs others games. Both GOW 1 and 2 are excellent games.

I like the new things they brought into GOW2. Gives the game variety vs just running around all the times.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Cool thanks for that mate. Im gonna get it next week with COD:World at War.


----------



## Mossad (Oct 13, 2008)

Bioshock 2 to is in the making. The theme to the first bioshock was groundbreaking.

I would add Team Fortress 2 to 'corbuk' top list of classic games.

Look out for Grand Theft Auto IV on the PC.

http://uk.gamespot.com/pc/action/grandtheftauto4/news.html?sid=6200321&om_act=convert&om_clk=picks&tag=picks;title;6


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Cant believe it there selling GTA 4 on the xbox 360 at www.gamestation.co.uk for £14.99 pre-owned


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Anyone else got Gears Of War 2? If yes what are your opinions, analysis of it.


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Live by the chainsaw Die by the chainsaw. Lol

Having great fun with it.

Sadly though havent had as much time on it as I would like, wife has been ill with the flu so have had to look after her. Thank god the pad is wireless aye! haha


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Anyone else got Gears Of War 2? If yes what are your opinions, analysis of it.


What... I tell you it's good and still need a second opinion!! pssffttt!! Some people!!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> What... I tell you it's good and still need a second opinion!! pssffttt!! Some people!!


Well i like to hear more on that if possible. People told me Far Cry 2 was good and it was the biggest pile of crap ive played in a long time.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Well i like to hear more on that if possible. People told me Far Cry 2 was good and it was the biggest pile of crap ive played in a long time.


And I told you that you will be dissapointed there too FFS...... :confused1:

Just joking with you.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> And I told you that you will be dissapointed there too FFS...... :confused1:
> 
> Just joking with you.


Problem is I bought Far Cry 2 before you gave ur opinion :confused1:


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

GOW 2 is for me AMAZING! same as tainted first game i've completed in ages! I finished it saturday and was playing for HOURS! I love the stories, I love characters I love everything about it. It's like playing an EPIC blockbuster film

I rate 9.5 out of 10 Game of the year so far for me!

Call of duty 5 however not so good.....


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Mr Brown said:


> GOW 2 is for me AMAZING! same as tainted first game i've completed in ages! I finished it saturday and was playing for HOURS! I love the stories, I love characters I love everything about it. It's like playing an EPIC blockbuster film
> 
> I rate 9.5 out of 10 Game of the year so far for me!
> 
> Call of duty 5 however not so good.....


Must say I have to agree, although I have not finished it yet.

Busy with the huge monster in the lake, also what difficulty are you guys on Casual or hardcore?


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

hardcore you know the score.


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Gotta be hardcore. then insane if I ever get it finished!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Ordered Gears Of War 2 yesterday. Should recieve it tommorow! Cant wait 

Im gonna forget Brothers In Arms as I want COD: World At War. Dont want 2 WW2 shooters to be honest.


----------



## Scud (Oct 6, 2008)

I've completed gow2 on casual now going through hardcore......excellent game, you should Ollie if your into that type of game.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

far cry 2 is a steaming pile of dawg ****e! ****in terrible


----------



## AdamL (Oct 17, 2007)

danimal said:


> far cry 2 is a steaming pile of dawg ****e! ****in terrible


So many people have said this and im quite gutted . I dont have it yet but think with so many negative comments against it. I wont get it!

Still playing EVE-Online which is a great game.. just never ends hehe..

Fallout3 is good.. but fallout2 is still the better half

Teamfortress 2/Cod4 are good games.. though i need something new..

I like RPG games..where you can do as you wish type game..


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Mmmmmm what has Uncle Tainted spotted on the internet.

Need For Speed Undercover PAL X360-Allstars


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

When is COD 5 out?? i have been looking forewrd to it and hope its as good as 4 was


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Kezz said:


> When is COD 5 out?? i have been looking forewrd to it and hope its as good as 4 was


Is this it.

http://www.rlslog.net/call-of-duty-world-at-war-unlocker-unleashed/


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Get mirrors edge! ****ing quality


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Aye , am looking foreward to it but some say its gonna be pants


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Get mirrors edge! ****ing quality


I'll have it by midnight. :thumb:

Only game I see myself playing though is Need For Speed or Mortal Kombat.

Something you can pickup. race or fight and put down is all good.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Get mirrors edge! ****ing quality


played the demo and must say its one of the most refreshing games I have ever played :thumb:


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Saints row 2 is the worst game i have ever played get fallout is a beast!!


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

i love sr 2 rate it well above gta 4 mate! lots to do lots of side missions driving is fun etc not like new gta that went too realistic and took too many fun features out from san andreas ie flying planes etc etc


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

Kezz said:


> When is COD 5 out?? i have been looking forewrd to it and hope its as good as 4 was


out today mate! Im waiting for a knock on my door lol


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Im waiting for Gears 2 and Cod:waw


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

tahir said:


> out today mate! Im waiting for a knock on my door lol


 let us know whats its like !!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

MK vs DC has been released!

"Excellent"


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Got my copy of COD:WaW  gonna play it tonight

Asda sent me an email saying they are going to dispatch Gears 2 so it will arrive Wednesday! Useless cnuts! Wont use them again! :cursing:


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

released where? I thought it was december???!!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Spartan301 said:


> released where? I thought it was december???!!!


Probably in the shops... :rolleye:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Probably in the shops... :rolleye:


Lol:whistling:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

MK vs DC is pretty good. Just need to get used to the controls again. But the new features are cool and graphics are excellent.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Fable 2, not as good as the first and the ENDING IS ****ING ****


----------



## LN-Vonstroke (Oct 17, 2008)

Littlebigplanet is amazing!! no limit 2 what you can do on this game!!


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

cod 5 is great been playing multiplayer all fafternoon


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Got GEARS2 on the way home from work and the misses is working all weekend :thumb: . I'll be on it as soon as she's out the door, all day with no body giving me jobs to do


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

COD: world at war

Campaign - Its good but the AI are sometimes dumb. Im only playing through it once. Plus I only bought this game for online anyway, same as COD4

Multiplayer: OMG!! Quality I love it! Its exactly how COD4 is but WW2. Also the maps are very big and will take getting used to.


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> COD: world at war
> 
> Campaign - Its good but the AI are sometimes dumb. Im only playing through it once. Plus I only bought this game for online anyway, same as COD4
> 
> Multiplayer: OMG!! Quality I love it! Its exactly how COD4 is but WW2. Also the maps are very big and will take getting used to.


Just started this game yesterday mate, Thought it would be a let down compared to 4 but its Quality! Not played online yet but campaign is alot more in your face rather than sneaking around :thumb:


----------



## Scud (Oct 6, 2008)

I got GOW2 if you guys wanna add me then my xbox name is scudy23 .......


----------



## Yea Boi (Mar 24, 2008)

anybody tried the left 4 dead demo on xbox live marketplace? quality game if your into zombies, they run dawn of the dead style at you in massive packs. worth a try if you havent downloaded it yet full game comes out this friday


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

i just gt Gears of War 2 and its better then the first! need i say more....


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> i just gt Gears of War 2 and its better then the first! need i say more....


Fcuking great isnt it!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Damn skippy! i so badly wanna call sick and just play that mofo, time is not my friend! lol, after this i would love to have gone online but 2 mates of mine just got banned, so me thinking no! lol not untill new firmware is out! so its guna be far cry 2 then fable 3 me thinks?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

just playing COD 5 myself on PS3, brilliant the mutliplayer maps even better than COD4, not even tried the singleplayer yet!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

i gt PS3 but the only i have played on it is Metal Gear 4 (best game ever!)

im nt reli impressed with the games, aslong as i can get it for xbox360 i gt no need to pay for ps3 games! they need better titles and more exclusives, not this lets release 1 game for every console and they all look samish! exclusives mean they spent time utilising the machines hardware and actually thaught about making the game as good as it can be for that machine eg mgs4/gears of war


----------



## Bulldog88 (Aug 23, 2008)

ordered fable 2 and i want 2 order fallout 3 and saints row 2 has any1 tried these games including fable 2 what do you think of them and what new features do you get?


----------



## Meadowcroft (May 21, 2007)

Trearch have redeemed them selves with Cod 5, as soon as you get the STG44 in multiplayer things get a hell of alot easier. Its an absolute beast on Hardcore, the only problem I have with the game is the Tanks, I just don't like them, they were ok in Battlefield but the maps on that are crazy large.

The best thing about Cod 5 is the fact that you can actually snipe over along distance.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Me and me bro have been playing Gears2 co-op, whot a laugh. We alway start with the intention of playing for an hour, so far we've not managed to play it for less than 1hr 45 mins a session


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Bulldog88 said:


> ordered fable 2 and i want 2 order fallout 3 and saints row 2 has any1 tried these games including fable 2 what do you think of them and what new features do you get?


 Love Fallout 3 i play it about 3 hours every day and i am very picky about computer games. It has a very enjoyable combat system (real time and turn based style)plenty of fighting but also a very large explorable environment so your not restricted to doing one mission at a time, you can just travel around killing things:lol:


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Con said:


> Love Fallout 3 i play it about 3 hours every day and i am very picky about computer games. It has a very enjoyable combat system (real time and turn based style)plenty of fighting but also a very large explorable environment so your not restricted to doing one mission at a time, you can just travel around killing things:lol:


 My brothers hook on that. Playes it on a 47" plasma and looks amazing, I can sit watching him play for ages because you dont know whots going to happen next. Think I'll have to buy a copy because I carn't wait for him to complete it so I can have his copy


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

ZAXXXXX said:


> My brothers hook on that. Playes it on a 47" plasma and looks amazing, I can sit watching him play for ages because you dont know whots going to happen next. Think I'll have to buy a copy because I carn't wait for him to complete it so I can have his copy


 As do i only mine is only HD not plasma


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Con said:


> As do i only mine is only HD not plasma


what?


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Con said:


> As do i only mine is only HD not plasma


Plasma's are also HD and IMO give a better picture than LCD I have both and I prefer my plasma to the LCD but not for gaming:cool:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Julio said:


> Plasma's are also HD and IMO give a better picture than LCD I have both and I prefer my plasma to the LCD but not for gaming:cool:


Couldnt agree more. I dont like a LCD picture. Have both types myself and I prefer the plasma for everything. My xbox is on the plasma and I dont notice any problems with it, picture is excellent.


----------



## Meadowcroft (May 21, 2007)

Here's a recomendation for you guys with regards to surround sound and gaming, I would whole heartedly recomend Turtle Beach gaming headsets, I have only used them on xbox live so couldn't say for PS3 or PC use, but the difference they make in games especially the Cod games is amazing. You will start to use dead silence as your main perk, you can here the bomb planters from the other side of the map, people trying to sneak up on you.

I started with the X1's and for £40 they are better then most sound set ups you get, also you can play it loud until the early hours and it wont keep anyone awake.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Meadowcroft said:


> Here's a recomendation for you guys with regards to surround sound and gaming, I would whole heartedly recomend Turtle Beach gaming headsets, I have only used them on xbox live so couldn't say for PS3 or PC use, but the difference they make in games especially the Cod games is amazing. You will start to use dead silence as your main perk, you can here the bomb planters from the other side of the map, people trying to sneak up on you.
> 
> I started with the X1's and for £40 they are better then most sound set ups you get, also you can play it loud until the early hours and it wont keep anyone awake.


Got a link mate where to get them from?


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

kill zone 222222222222222


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

Halo 2 online>all other games ever halo 3 is the game taht people shoudl get online now for 360 but still not going to be the original xbox days


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

scottacho said:


> Halo 2 online>all other games ever halo 3 is the game taht people shoudl get online now for 360 but still not going to be the original xbox days


Halo bores the crap out of me. :whistling:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Loving the new COD, not doing to bad on it, have a 1.88 k/d ration with 3200 kills I think, 13 or 14 FFA games with a 13 or 14 win streak (although 3 losses as I did not come first  )! Ill be on tonight if anyone wants to play

cHk4 - xbox 360


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I love new COD. Im not very good to be honest but I love it. Only manage 1 to 2 hours a week on my 360.

Loving Dome, Cliffside and Makin maps! my fav

Gonna play a bit of gears 2 2nite.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I love COD too, i'm just doing it on solo mode for now


----------



## Meadowcroft (May 21, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Got a link mate where to get them from?


There on Play.com Game.co.uk but I got mine from here http://www.limexb360.co.uk/

Think they are cheapest for general use on Game tho from what I remember the sound clarity is amazing. You hear every creak in the wood floor. Lots of general noise just comes out of no where, they are amazing.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

cheers mate.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

i play cod also on ps3 though 

pld it today for first time in 6 months 

anyone play fifa online?

fifa 09 that is


----------



## Meadowcroft (May 21, 2007)

What do you (Xbox owners) think to the new dashboard?

Its better than I expected took me a few mins to figure out what the hell was going on and why after 5 mins I wasn't playing Cod, but I think it looks nice and the 8 way chat will be very good so you dont have to put up with all the little annoying kids.

Oh Ollie mate just so you know a mate has the x3's and they can drain batteries ie: 8-10 hours of use so if you get any get some rechargables. I might be able to get a discount code on the lime site for the x1's PM if you want one and I will try.


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Couldnt agree more. I dont like a LCD picture. Have both types myself and I prefer the plasma for everything. My xbox is on the plasma and I dont notice any problems with it, picture is excellent.


Hey boet I meant that there was no difference when it came to games only on the rest I feel the plasma wins hands down. :beer:

I forgot to download the new dash board today about to go switch it on and let it run, hope it don't take long:eek:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Meadowcroft said:


> What do you (Xbox owners) think to the new dashboard?
> 
> Its better than I expected took me a few mins to figure out what the hell was going on and why after 5 mins I wasn't playing Cod, but I think it looks nice and the 8 way chat will be very good so you dont have to put up with all the little annoying kids.
> 
> Oh Ollie mate just so you know a mate has the x3's and they can drain batteries ie: 8-10 hours of use so if you get any get some rechargables. I might be able to get a discount code on the lime site for the x1's PM if you want one and I will try.


I love it, I love the fact you can have up to 8 people in your "party" which means you can private chat with them all and then go to an option you can switch it back to the game chat. Great feature.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

The only thing I hate is the avatars


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> The only thing I hate is the avatars


I like it! My guy is a pimp in a white suit with a bad boi cap, yea boi!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> I like it! My guy is a pimp in a white suit with a bad boi cap, yea boi!


I dont like it. I feel like i own a fcuking nintendo now. Like a kid with a toy


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> I dont like it. I feel like i own a fcuking nintendo now. Like a kid with a toy


Now you just throwing your toys!!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> I dont like it. I feel like i own a fcuking nintendo now. Like a kid with a toy


PMSL reps


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

:crying: ****es me off. If i want to see a cartoon kid character I would of bought a fcuking Wii.

But i like the xbox for its seriousness, now its ****ed up cos i have to look at a character that smiles and waves at me like a ***! :cursing: Still other then that i like my xbox


----------



## Meadowcroft (May 21, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> :crying: ****es me off. If i want to see a cartoon kid character I would of bought a fcuking Wii.
> 
> But i like the xbox for its seriousness, now its ****ed up cos i have to look at a character that smiles and waves at me like a ***! :cursing: Still other then that i like my xbox


Unfortunatly mate Microsoft is doing what they always do rip off other ideas. They are trying to appeal to a larger market share as the Wii has been a huge hit probably more so than even they expected, I really hate the xbox adverts at the moment (the one with the back of the head with a cinema in it) first and formost it is a games console.

Yeti damn right white suit all the way baby! haha

With all the talk about the PS3 gaiming quality in this thread or the other thread carn't remember. Those games developed as Sony exclusives should be playing in higher resolution (Metal Gear). The reason most games dont play as well is because they are ports of 360 games as it is easy to program and build directly for the platform. When a game eventually comes out that will be able to use the full potnetial of the PS3 I have no doubt it will be amazing.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

New Nvidia drivers released are supposed to improve game performance.

*nVidia RELEASE 180.48*

GeForce Release 180 WHQL

Version: 180.48

Release Date: November 19, 2008

Operating System: Windows XP, Windows XP Media Center Edition

Language: U.S. English File Size: 68.3 MB

This is a WHQL-certified driver for GeForce 200-series, 9-series, and 8800-series desktop GPUs.

Exciting New Features:

Enables NVIDIA SLI technology on SLI-certified Intel X58-based motherboards with the following GPUs: GeForce GTX 280, GeForce GTX 260, GeForce 9800 GX2, GeForce 9800 GTX+, and GeForce 9800 GTX. Learn more here.

Enables NVIDIA PhysX acceleration on a dedicated GeForce graphics card. Use one card for graphics and dedicate a different card for PhysX processing for game-changing physical effects. Learn more here. (Note: GPU PhysX is supported on all GeForce 8-series, 9-series and 200-series GPUs with a minimum of 256MB dedicated graphics memory. This driver package automatically installs PhysX System Software version 8.10.13).

Blazing Fast Performance:

Boosts performance in numerous 3D applications. The following are some examples of improvements measured with Release 180 WHQL drivers vs. Release 178 WHQL drivers (results will vary depending on your GPU, system configuration, and game settings):

Up to 10% performance increase in 3DMark Vantage (performance preset)

Up to 13% performance increase in Assassin's Creed

Up to 13% performance increase in BioShock

Up to 15% performance increase in Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts

Up to 10% performance increase in Crysis Warhead

Up to 25% performance increase in Devil May Cry 4

Up to 38% performance increase in Far Cry 2

Up to 18% performance increase in Race Driver: GRID

Up to 80% performance increase in Lost Planet: Colonies

Up to 18% performance increase in World of Conflict

And More:

Supports single GPU and NVIDIA SLI technology* on DirectX 9 and OpenGL.

Supports CUDA.

Supports [email protected] distributing computing application. Download the high performance client for NVIDIA GPUs here and join the NVIDIA team: #131015.

Supports GPU overclocking and temperature monitoring by installing NVIDIA System Tools software.

Includes numerous 3D application compatibility fixes. Please read the release notes for more information on product support, features, driver fixes and known compatibility issues.

Users without US English operating systems can select their language and download the International driver here.

*Note: The following SLI features are only supported on Windows Vista: Quad SLI technology using GeForce 9800 GX2, 3-way SLI technology, Hybrid SLI, and SLI multi-monitor support.

GeForce GTX 280

GeForce GTX 260

GeForce 9800 GX2

GeForce 9800 GTX+

GeForce 9800 GTX

GeForce 9800 GT

GeForce 9600 GT

GeForce 9600 GSO

GeForce 9500 GT

GeForce 9500 GS

GeForce 9400 GT

GeForce 9400

GeForce 9300

GeForce 9200

GeForce 8800 Ultra

GeForce 8800 GTX

GeForce 8800 GTS 512

GeForce 8800 GTS

GeForce 8800 GT

GeForce 8800 GS

Release Notes (v180.48)

New Control Panel User's Guid

SOURCE XP: http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_180.48_whql.html

SOURCE VISTA: http://www.nvidia.com/object/winvist...0.48_whql.html


----------



## AdamL (Oct 17, 2007)

What's the best way to get game time cards for the x360 online? any one know a site which is quick and easy? if i get it.. any one want there ass kicked on pro evo? 

UK-Muscle pro evo tourny lol


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I hate pro-evo. I used to be a fanboy but after getting my hands on FIFA 09 i will never turn back.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

AdamL said:


> What's the best way to get game time cards for the x360 online? any one know a site which is quick and easy? if i get it.. any one want there ass kicked on pro evo?
> 
> UK-Muscle pro evo tourny lol


ebay mate under 30 quid, can get some for 40 quid with a xbox live vision cam


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Any RTS nerds out there who play Supreme Commander? Want a game sometime?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

megatron said:


> Any RTS nerds out there who play Supreme Commander? Want a game sometime?


Is that any good mate? I was debating getting this. Could you compare it to another RTS?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

C&C red alert 3

happy happy happy


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Fifa 09 £27.99 xbox 360 at Game this week. Good deal


----------



## AdamL (Oct 17, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> C&C red alert 3
> 
> happy happy happy


Not sure wether to get it.. looks a little "too" cartoony where i prefer the timiberine *spelling * verison


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

tiberium wars or tiberium sun?

red alert has always been cartoony since red alert 2, EA decided to relax the rules of when they programmed RA as it becomes to boring sometimes.

come on, you can use bears to hunt people with


----------



## AdamL (Oct 17, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> tiberium wars or tiberium sun?
> 
> red alert has always been cartoony since red alert 2, EA decided to relax the rules of when they programmed RA as it becomes to boring sometimes.
> 
> come on, you can use bears to hunt people with


Erm wars! that was the newest one.. that was a good one,

BEARS???!! aaaawsome lol, So mate..sell me the game in a setence why i should buy it :beer: im still on fallout3!


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> tiberium wars or tiberium sun?
> 
> red alert has always been cartoony since red alert 2, EA decided to relax the rules of when they programmed RA as it becomes to boring sometimes.
> 
> come on, you can use bears to hunt people with


I think they ****ed up red alert 

Best one was red alert 2  also

c&c tib sun - fire storm was skills


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Red Alert 2 was the nuts. Anyone played Tom Clancys End War? similar


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

AdamL said:


> Erm wars! that was the newest one.. that was a good one,
> 
> BEARS???!! aaaawsome lol, So mate..sell me the game in a setence why i should buy it :beer: im still on fallout3!


You will lose your life to this game... miss meals and forget anniversaries :lol:


----------



## AdamL (Oct 17, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> You will lose your life to this game... miss meals and forget anniversaries :lol:


lol, what a comment.. think Fallout3 is like this too.. keep wanting to walk around blowing people's heads off :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

colt24 said:


> I think they ****ed up red alert
> 
> Best one was red alert 2  also
> 
> c&c tib sun - fire storm was skills


tib sun narked me off with the over powered artillery and mutants that grew from soldiers dead from tiberium exposure

have 2-3 in your base and its all over lol

tiberium vines were a cool addition

tib wars was ok but a scrin air rush used to royally **** me off!

The no silo required element for scrin ensured they could keep harvesting away.

tib wars kanes wrath was cool with the new build menu.

playing as black hand and marching 4-5 purifiers with flame attachment instant death for any opponent including hard AI!

Structures just went in 1-2 seconds lol :lol:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> You will lose your life to this game... miss meals and forget anniversaries :lol:


I havent been like that since COD4


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> tib sun narked me off with the over powered artillery and mutants that grew from soldiers dead from tiberium exposure
> 
> have 2-3 in your base and its all over lol
> 
> ...


When tibs war came out i was about 13, IT TOOK OVER MY LIFE..

No lies, i was ranker 1st on uk severs for 3 hours :thumb:

I just rushed with in 3 mins of the game,

chuck over 3 Carry-All with 3 sexy Disrupter and dropped them in..

wowo wanna play it again 

haha


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

it all depends if your into C&C, i have been playing since the origional in the 90's

if you play with a guy who is a turtler you can pick him apart for hours 

Once had a guy march an easy 50-60 tanks into my base only to find i had moved it and built a crap load of chinese attack choppers (CNC Generals)


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I've also played the origionals from the very start 

Unsure why i just never liked the new C&C, once it went all 3d and high tech annoyed me.

Tbh the only game I played all the time after C&c WAS

C.S 1.6 

Now days i only play the odd bit of fifa 09 online and maybe abit of cod 4


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Red Alert 2 was the nuts. Anyone played Tom Clancys End War? similar


****ing game couldnt understand me, cant see what was wrong with what I was saying

"wog wan den alpha crew, big up your self large. Go do some drive by **** on yankie yall, bust a cap in their ass"

The reply was

"sorry I do not understand"

This progressed in to me having an argument with a computer who could not understand me


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> ****ing game couldnt understand me, cant see what was wrong with what I was saying
> 
> "wog wan den alpha crew, big up your self large. Go do some drive by **** on yankie yall, bust a cap in their ass"
> 
> ...


PMSL!!!! :lol: reps


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

anyone wanna play somthing online

I'M WAY BORED

I'm online now 

PLAYSTATION 3 PSN - colt24 

i have

gta 4

cod 4

fifa 09

half life 2

fight night

gt5 prologue

ONLINE GAMES ^^^^^^^^^^^^

i HAVE MANY MORE


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

YetiMan said:


> Is that any good mate? I was debating getting this. Could you compare it to another RTS?


Excellent game if you haveplayed a few RTS its really, it's very large scale - kind of like a grown up version of C&C if that makes sense... C&C is fine but the latest versions have sucked and it was always a very basic RTS, like entry level. Well SupCom has a similar feel to it only it's on a far grander scale, much more options as to what to build and how to tech. There are 4 tiers of technology and it's more of a leap between each one that conventional RTS. When you start building excperimental technology it's really quite awesome bycomparison to tier one.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

megatron said:


> Excellent game if you haveplayed a few RTS its really, it's very large scale - kind of like a grown up version of C&C if that makes sense... C&C is fine but the latest versions have sucked and it was always a very basic RTS, like entry level. Well SupCom has a similar feel to it only it's on a far grander scale, much more options as to what to build and how to tech. There are 4 tiers of technology and it's more of a leap between each one that conventional RTS. When you start building excperimental technology it's really quite awesome bycomparison to tier one.


I think you have sold me on this then mate, will try and get it next weekend. I love RTS but there is nothing that has grabbed me to be honest (Apart from Warcraft 2) I like the idea of it on a grander scale that sounds good and also the way the tech is done. If I manage to get it next week mate ill hit you up with a PM  Cheers

---edit---

Just to check is it the 360 version you have?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

tell me more about this supreme commander game... i like the sound of it.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

www.gametrailer.com

will know doubt have loads of clips of the game


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

would it run on my lappy toppy?

AMD Athlon X2 Dual Core Processor QL60

(1.9GHz, 1600MHZ, 1MB Cache)

Vista

2GB Memory

120GB Hard Drive

Nvidia Geforce 8200 Graphics


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

YetiMan said:


> I think you have sold me on this then mate, will try and get it next weekend. I love RTS but there is nothing that has grabbed me to be honest (Apart from Warcraft 2) I like the idea of it on a grander scale that sounds good and also the way the tech is done. If I manage to get it next week mate ill hit you up with a PM  Cheers
> 
> ---edit---
> 
> Just to check is it the 360 version you have?


Good go no, the PC version mate, I can't imagine anything more horrible thatn playing an RTS on a console.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Incredible Bulk said:


> would it run on my lappy toppy?
> 
> AMD Athlon X2 Dual Core Processor QL60
> 
> ...


Yes it would mate, might not be able to have the unit cap all the way up or play on the huge maps (but I don't and I enjoy it).

More about the game, well you don't start with a peon lol, you start with your "Supreme commander" a giant robot which builds things and can shoot stuff. Very nice for stopping lamers rushing you, on the downside when he dies in general it's game over (depending on win conditions). Even when it's not game over he basically lets off a nuke when he goes taking alot of stuff with him lol.

Two resources: Mass & energy, mass can be extracted from certian defined points and energy must be generated with generators (each tech level has far better gens and extractors).

*Lands units are like this:*

scouts: fast no armour

assault units: fast weak, do average dmg

seige/battle units (tanks etc): slower do decent damage and have more armour

artilliary: long range (noramlly out of line of sight so needs radar to be effective)

anti-air: self-explanatory

*More on economy*

I won't go into naval and air units the post will get too long, essentially you have to balance resource income with expenditure. Say you build a land factors which costs an expenditure of -10 mass and -75 power, your income must be in excess of that (of you need to have lots stored away) to compensate for building it, once it's built it costs nothing. So it's a clever way of doing economy. You can build mass and power storage units to give you more leway when building things in excess of your income.

*Fun things*

If you like the style of building a huge base with tons of defense and nuking or artillarying other players from safety it is possible however you need to get it jsut right.

there is a ton to learn adn the first few games are annoying as it can feel overwhealming, but this is the same factor that gives it longevity. When you get to know the counters for things it's alot more fun, like knowing when a tacticle missile launcher is pounding you rather than artilliary so that you can but up tactical defense. Scouting your opponents to see what they are building (the last thing you want is an experimental artilliary launcher pounding you for 80km away). There's so many thigns I can't really go through them all in one post as it would be to long and bore the pants off you - just have to play it and see for yourself.

unit cap can be up to 1000 which is PLENTY lol. And if you play with me and my mates just know that Viper81 is a total cock.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol, cheers megatron...repped mate

cha ching...just bought it!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Should have mentioned before, you can buy the "gold edition" which is the original game and the expansion comined


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

So, any of you buggers got suprme comander yet, want to get owned?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

will be buying soon... did anyone play the old total annihalation.. years ago?? reminds me of that to be honest!!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

megatron said:


> So, any of you buggers got suprme comander yet, want to get owned?


Hope to this weekend as I have been paid! Although I have been whoring up the new COD, got to rank 277 in the world with my kills on TD and top 1500 over all game modes! Good times!

Total Annihilation rocked!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

xbox 360 died the other day but just built a new PC, looking forward to some new PC stuff, not played anything for a good while

pondering Resistance 2 for PS3


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

megatron said:


> So, any of you buggers got suprme comander yet, want to get owned?


Havent had chance yet!

i lol'd at their forums though...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Any of you lot got fifa 09 on the 360?

UKM world cup anyone?!!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

itraininthedark said:


> will be buying soon... did anyone play the old total annihalation.. years ago?? reminds me of that to be honest!!


This is the unofficial suquel


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Anyone with a PS3, the demo of Resident evil 5 is out next week. You need a japanese account as its only on the japanese store. dead easy to blag one though if you havent got one already


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i playes supcom last night (only the tutorial)

man alive the game is in depth, spend most of the night figuring out who can build what and playing with the controls like patrol etc.

lessons learnt

running out of mass or energy is best noticed straight away rather than wondering why a structure has took 20mins to get not even half way through building!

energy storage is pointless

mass storage is key

you can nuke your own base 

lost 3 hours building a **** base lol


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i playes supcom last night (only the tutorial)
> 
> man alive the game is in depth, spend most of the night figuring out who can build what and playing with the controls like patrol etc.
> 
> ...


haha, awesome mate.

Personally I do like to build power storage and mass storage early too, it helps you to be able to put up tech3 power and mass gens without runnign to zero later on.

The real point of energy storage is so that later on when you want to build stuff ASAP. For example you want to counter a navy with torpedo bombers FAST, you selsect maybe 20 engineers - assist your airport and build 30 bombers really fast - your net resource will go to the big minus figures - but you wont run out of either. Plus late game if you run to zero power your radars and shields go offline (and that is very nasty).

Some long games idf I play UEF I build 400+ drone stations - that's 800 flying superfast builders, you can stick up a fatboy in about 5 seconds.

I will pm you my details to play online etc.


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

So >.> legendary? anyone else played it? was expecting soooo much more  Story line sucked , game play was a let down


----------



## Mr.Dann (Jul 15, 2008)

Dont know wether to buy that one or not! My snowboarding cravings are coming back again as its the time of the year so i might go get Shaun Whites Snowboarding, still trying to get through Farcry at the moment though.


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Aint a fan of the new far cry to be honest, didnt really hold much for me :/ I got bored pretty quickly because of the weak story line


----------



## Mr.Dann (Jul 15, 2008)

Yea its quite tedious thats why i aint been glued to it, nothing on the first game!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mr.Dann said:


> Dont know wether to buy that one or not! My snowboarding cravings are coming back again as its the time of the year so i might go get Shaun Whites Snowboarding, still trying to get through Farcry at the moment though.


im after a good snowboarding game, last one i liked was 1080 snowboarding on the nintendo 64. got some bad reviews the shaun white, not sure if there is a demo out


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Mr.Dann said:


> Yea its quite tedious thats why i aint been glued to it, nothing on the first game!


hell no cant touch the originals  The feral aspect of the game was always fun


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Just seen the gameplay of Prince Of Persia 2. WOW  Im getting it!!!!


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I like the Prince of Persia series. Problem is the longevity of the game versus the cost. You can only really play it through once with full enjoyment. They ought to make these play through once single player type games (if you see what I mean) a bit cheaper.

They should also make a cheaper play once, single player only version of many of the multiplayer capable type games, examples being- Quake 4 and Doom 3. A lot of games I only want for the single player part and don't go online. I'd be willing to pay £5 to £10 rather than the £25 - £35 asking price. If they introduced this sort of option I bet less people would pirate games for single player 'cough cough'.

Started Farcry 2 a few days ago. It wants to get better than this Grandtheft auto type thing they've turned it into. The first Farcry was awesome. Don't get me wrong GTA series is great fun but Farcry was always supposed to be a 'lone soldier' type thing without all this- running loads of errands for characters for reward bullsh1t. Dunno if any of you remember 'Soldier of Fortune 2', another brilliant lone soldier type game. Dunno if it's just me but I like the 'isolated feel' of this type of single player game.

I shall be doing GTA4 but probably won't pay the initial asking price even though I spent over 50 hours completing the main missions of the last one.

I hear they are making 'Mafia 2' which I hope will be as good as the first one. Mafia, in case you missed it, was a GTA type game only set in the 1930's, :rockon:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

GTA4 was the nuts. A nice long game for you to get your teeth into. great story line.

Mafia 1 was the nuts, had it on the PC. Will look forward to number 2


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

new tomb raider is pretty cool


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Long thread so I didnt read all the way back through but anyone else playing Fallout 3?? This game is superb!

SD


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I was going to get that game on Sunday mega, it was only £9.99 in game! However the q in the shop would have taken over a hour to buy the bloody game! Hope to get it soon


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

YetiMan said:


> I was going to get that game on Sunday mega, it was only £9.99 in game! However the q in the shop would have taken over a hour to buy the bloody game! Hope to get it soon


I translate that as "I'm too much of a big poofter to play against mega and get my ass handed to me"

:beer:

I love living in my own little world


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

megatron said:


> I translate that as "I'm too much of a big poofter to play against mega and get my ass handed to me"
> 
> :beer:
> 
> I love living in my own little world


You were not far of the truth mate! As much as I do love RTS, they seem to be my weakest type of game (although I absolutely pwned in WC2!)


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Anyone played Mortal Kombat V DC Universe? Im not too sure if i want to buy this. Reason why is because of the replay value.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Ollie B said:


> Anyone played Mortal Kombat V DC Universe? Im not too sure if i want to buy this. Reason why is because of the replay value.


Won't bother bound to be ****. If you want a good fighting game get soul calibur 4 or wait for the new SF


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Prince of Persia looks stunning but ive heard its too easy.


----------



## AdamL (Oct 17, 2007)

PRO EVO ..Who wants a game then.. finally got a live card!

first match..1-0 yeh!!! second game.. lost 5-0... dammm :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Anyone played Mortal Kombat V DC Universe? Im not too sure if i want to buy this. Reason why is because of the replay value.


It's not that bad. A little tamed down which I think ruins the whole MK Universe but they have joined up with the gay DC Comic universe.

I've got a the uncut version which I will look at. But on a whole I enjoyed playing the story mode through to the end. The 3D is excellent and the new fighting modes they have added in do add to the genre.

The DC Character like Superman, Batman, and The Flash are really good. The Joker is pretty funny dont think he's the greatest character. And the old MK characters looks really good. The animation is excellent.

And the female models specially cat woman look fcking hot. Their t!ts models perfectly. :thumb:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Ordered Prince of Persia for £17.99 on play.com! Bargain.

They were doing a monday madness offer so I bought it there and then before it run out. Im considering not buy games anymore, might just sign up to blockbusters and renting them from now on as i get bored quickly. Only keep games with a good replay value like COD4


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Cod4 is the tits!! :thumbup1:

Rented cod world at war from blockies the other week and also thought it was a good game, some of the graphics half way through were just stunning. Didn't get around to playing it online though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

cod5 is all im playing at the moment, PC of course lol


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

pecman said:


> Cod4 is the tits!! :thumbup1:
> 
> Rented cod world at war from blockies the other week and also thought it was a good game, some of the graphics half way through were just stunning. Didn't get around to playing it online though.


The single player is average. Online is where its at matey, cant fault it. Give it a go!


----------



## AdamL (Oct 17, 2007)

My Xbox 360 username is tanksos

Bring it for Pro evo / GTA4.. getting cod5 soon too :thumb:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Play.com are Selling Prince Of Persia for £17.99 on the Xbox 360! Get it quick, its a bargain! Ive got my copy already


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Just managed to drag myself of COD4 at last to start playing Fallout 3, whot a fcukin massive game.

This game is awsome even on my crappy no HD TV, the V.A.Ts weapon system is a work of genius.

Normaly I dont like this type of game (hardly played Bio shock since I got it) but this is just totaly addictive, just got to talk the misses into going 32" plasma


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I might consider getting Fallout 3 to be honest

Managed to get these games off my mate for realy cheap. What ya think

Grid

Ninja Gaiden 2

Stuntman Ignition

I want to get the new Mortal Kombat V DC Universe but I might rent it instead.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

bought the new laracroft on 360.. awesome game.. shes fcukin fit as well


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Is fallout 3 really worth buying?

i loved bioshock and COD4 but generally dislike shoot'em ups when they have a weak plot


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

not tried fallout 3 yet some people have said its crap, waiting on more reviews really. bioshock was awesome!! have you tried condemend 2? thats wicked game too as is lara..


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Just had mortal kombat vs dc universe for christmas on the ps3...loving it seeing as i have mastered most of the moves for around 15 caracters and the fatalities


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Is fallout 3 really worth buying?
> 
> i loved bioshock and COD4 but generally dislike shoot'em ups when they have a weak plot


If you like a game that includes role playing as in you choose the way the game goes its not linear play then its great. That said i used to play dungeons and dragons so i would like this game:rolleyes:



pea head said:


> Just had mortal kombat vs dc universe for christmas on the ps3...loving it seeing as i have mastered most of the moves for around 15 caracters and the fatalities


 I have this rented at the moment. Pretty cool game i havent got past just smashing the buttons as fast as possible:lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

anyone played Dead space, about to give it a blast on PC. Just finished Crysis which was ace.

xbox 360 bit the dust just as gears of war 2 came out so patiently waiting for Killzone 2 on PS3


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> not tried fallout 3 yet some people have said its crap, waiting on more reviews really. bioshock was awesome!! have you tried condemend 2? thats wicked game too as is lara..


More reviews? Its been out 2 months you cnut.

Great game if you are looking for like what Con said


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> anyone played Dead space, about to give it a blast on PC. Just finished Crysis which was ace.
> 
> xbox 360 bit the dust just as gears of war 2 came out so patiently waiting for Killzone 2 on PS3


Dead Space - amazing game if you like that kind of survival horror


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Con said:


> I have this rented at the moment. Pretty cool game i havent got past just smashing the buttons as fast as possible:lol:


Pick a character and stick with them for awhile. Though alot of the moves are simliar.

I havent mastered fatalities. Though havent played it for almost 2 months now.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

pea head said:


> Just had mortal kombat vs dc universe for christmas on the ps3...loving it seeing as i have mastered most of the moves for around 15 caracters and the fatalities


got it on 360.. i am the king of square root, everyone hates me


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> More reviews? Its been out 2 months you cnut.
> 
> Great game if you are looking for like what Con said


 :lol: go finger your ar5e.. some people say its good, some people say its turd... so one more review wouldnt hurt :whistling: .


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ok, playing guitar heroes 3 on the xbox...nearly got frikin 100% on a tune

after that i'll be playing C&C Red alert 3

I've just bought supreme commander expansion and LMAO, the experimental mega nuke rocks. On one map i was churning out 600 mass and 12k power so experimentals were being made in a matter fo seconds


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

felt like getting a new game but dont know what any good reccomendations..i been playing rome total war alot lately got into that


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

What for pc?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah mate sorry i should of been a bit more specific


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

HMMMMMMMMMMM

have you tried Crysis?

That game is a few months old, but if you have a high spec pc its prob the best looking game out there atm.. Its a fps btw

Also Farcry 2 looks pretty good on pc.. Its rubbish on ps3!!!


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Rome Total War Is a few years old aint it?

I played it on my brothers high spec pc fun game


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah i always seem to be behind on games...dont play them that often and dont like to spend much on games i am a bit stingy i still waitin for the new gta to come down in price..

Rome totalwar takes ages..played it for 2 hrs today harldy got anywhere:laugh:


----------



## LaBomb (Jan 5, 2009)

Prototype and Infamous also MADWORLD but i dont have or want a WII so the last one is a tad void though I would still want it


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Man just download them 

easy

FREEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

Football Manager 2009! anyone been playing this?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

no mate to the above.. i like strategy and first person shooters really by the way..i got an xbox 360 pc and ps2 hardly use the xbox//waste of money tbh


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Aion - next big game for me - MMO

Darkfall - again will try this ment to be full looting and grief heaven - MMO

DC Universe - again another MMO which looks to be good.

Thats about it


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

KILLZONE 2

STREETFIGHTER 4:beer:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

tahir said:


> KILLZONE 2
> 
> STREETFIGHTER 4:beer:


Streetfighter 4 all the way  20th feb!


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> Streetfighter 4 all the way  20th feb!


can't wait mate, i was just looking about and i found this,

http://www.game.co.uk/PS3/Classic/~r339366/Sega-Mega-Drive-Ultimate-Collection/

if they have streets of rage on this i will probably get it.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

tahir said:


> can't wait mate, i was just looking about and i found this,
> 
> http://www.game.co.uk/PS3/Classic/~r339366/Sega-Mega-Drive-Ultimate-Collection/
> 
> if they have streets of rage on this i will probably get it.


Its got the list of games included here -

http://www.sega.co.uk/games/?g=592

that includes all three streets of rage titles  Loads of games on there!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

played red alert 3 for the first time last night, jeeesh they made it mroe technical.

special abilities for units, command power upgrades similar to generals, assisting generals... i played a skirmish for a quick look at what i'm dealing with and i felt like a chimp palm bashing the controls


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

hey boys gonna pick up anew game for the 360 this weeknd? any recommendations (regardless of genre)


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I got Dead Space at the weekend, love it, class game


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

yeh got it mate, anyone no much about FEAR2 Project Origin? waiting for street fighter and alien colonial marines to be honest!!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> played red alert 3 for the first time last night, jeeesh they made it mroe technical.
> 
> special abilities for units, command power upgrades similar to generals, assisting generals... i played a skirmish for a quick look at what i'm dealing with and i felt like a *chimp* palm bashing the controls


I thought you were a gorilla:confused1::laugh:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Fear2 is not bad mate, download the demo on marketplace and see what you think


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Left4DEad?? mate has recommened it, sayin its a good game that is highly enjoyable? also anyone played any demos for dawn of war 2 (PC)


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

itraininthedark said:


> Left4DEad?? mate has recommened it, sayin its a good game that is highly enjoyable? also anyone played any demos for dawn of war 2 (PC)


Left4Dead is meant to be awesome mate, my bro has it, plays it constantly!!!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> Left4DEad?? mate has recommened it, sayin its a good game that is highly enjoyable? also anyone played any demos for dawn of war 2 (PC)


I hated left4dead. Check out the market place mate on xbox (if thats what you are on about) demos for l4d and fear.

Not played demo but I think I will be getting it


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Left 4 Dead = Very good zombie game , will have you jump at times

Fear2 = well fear was good , so I guess this will be too.

Farcry2 = very nice game , buy it.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

corbuk said:


> Left 4 Dead = Very good zombie game , will have you jump at times
> 
> Fear2 = well fear was good , so I guess this will be too.
> 
> Farcry2 = very nice game , buy it.


Guess it comes to personal preference but I thought Farcry2 was one of the worst FPS I have ever played of all time.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> Its got the list of games included here -
> 
> http://www.sega.co.uk/games/?g=592
> 
> that includes all three streets of rage titles  Loads of games on there!


wow i used to love playing Golden Axe and Pitfighter at the arcades:thumbup1:

Dont know if its the same for you guys but most amusement places dont do beat em up controlled type games? all the machines have either a steering wheel or a gun?


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

I guess , I felt left 4 dead for of felt to console'ly and a mod of css....but I guess if you don't play css...it's a game

Still worth the buy.

so it is all down to personal preffence.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

I guess , I felt left 4 dead for of felt to console'ly and a mod of css....but I guess if you don't play css...it's a game

Still worth the buy.

so it is all down to personal preffence.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

geeby112 said:


> wow i used to love playing Golden Axe and Pitfighter at the arcades:thumbup1:
> 
> Dont know if its the same for you guys but most amusement places dont do beat em up controlled type games? all the machines have either a steering wheel or a gun?


Not any more really no its a shame! Though Street Fighter IV is out in the arcades I believe!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

geeby112 said:


> wow i used to love playing Golden Axe and Pitfighter at the arcades:thumbup1:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

It was all about streets of rage baby!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> It was all about streets of rage baby!


:laugh::laugh::laugh: forgot about that one!!!!!!!!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> It was all about streets of rage baby!


played it a few times at a friends house ( i had a snes instead)

back in the day my fave arcade games was

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles

The Simpsons

Wrestlemania (the one with the ****** tonk man etc ) :thumbup1:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumbup1:and Final Fight


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

geeby112 said:


> Wrestlemania (the one with the ****** tonk man etc ) :thumbup1:


Can do one better!! i had the WWF figures and the WWF ring... there still in the loft somewhere!!

****** tonk man!! what a pratt!!!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> Can do one better!! i had the WWF figures and the WWF ring... there still in the loft somewhere!!
> 
> ****** tonk man!! what a pratt!!!


lol he was a t!t i

had the limited figure called the taxman wasnt rich enough to get the ring though.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

geeby112 said:


> lol he was a t!t i
> 
> had the limited figure called the taxman wasnt rich enough to get the ring though.


 :lol: :lol: gonna keep hold of them for a while, wonder if they'll be worth much in the future!!

Goldeneye on the N64 was great, i was too too too good at that game!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

itraininthedark said:


> :lol: :lol: gonna keep hold of them for a while, wonder if they'll be worth much in the future!!
> 
> Goldeneye on the N64 was great, i was too too too good at that game!


I didnt rate Goldeneye to be honest, it was ok. I can see why so many loved it but just not my bag! COD4 is the best FPS ive played so far!

I used to love the wrestling games on the N64 those were bad ass, like No Mercy and Wrestlemania.....Awesome


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

yeh the wrestling games were awesome on N64 i really like the controllers as well fot the N64. goldeneye was awesome on multiplayer, on that note im gonna get it out tonight!!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

true goldeneye was good upto four players aswell, i used to play iy with my friend and his brother but they used to choose this maze like level they knew inside out and bully the craP out of me:rolleyes:

best game for me on that console was def mariokart! :thumbup1:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

n64 was mario kart and golden eye!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> n64 was mario kart and golden eye!


4 player on Goldeneye was brilliant. Spent all my study time with the lads playing that through GCSE's. Happy days.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

killzone 2 demo out on psn

its fantastic


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

anyone looking forward to release of DOW2 on Pc??


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Evening peeps! Whats new, what are we looking forward to this year? What big games are coming out?

What are you playing mostly at the moment?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Playing DoW2 at the moment, and SF4. Waiting for starcraft


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

megatron said:


> Playing DoW2 at the moment, and SF4. Waiting for starcraft


SF4 on what console Mega? Starcraft 2 eh? Played the original and still have it infact, awesome game


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

http://videomedia.ign.com/ev/ev.swf][URL=http://videomedia.ign.com/ev/ev.swf]http://videomedia.ign.com/ev/ev.swf

http://videomedia.ign.com/ev/ev.swf][URL=http://videomedia.ign.com/ev/ev.swf]http://videomedia.ign.com/ev/ev.swf


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

modern warfare 2


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Just completed Gears of War 2, that was an ace game!!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Red Dead Redemption

http://videomedia.ign.com/ev/ev.swf][URL=http://videomedia.ign.com/ev/ev.swf]http://videomedia.ign.com/ev/ev.swfhttp://xbox360.ign.com/objects/143/14320288.html'>More Red Dead Redemption Info</a>


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Prototype game play trailer

http://videomedia.ign.com/ev/ev.swf][URL=http://videomedia.ign.com/ev/ev.swf]http://videomedia.ign.com/ev/ev.swfhttp://ps3.ign.com/objects/950/950253.html'>More Prototype News & Previews</a>


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Batman: Arkham Asylum - free flow combat trailer

http://videomedia.ign.com/ev/ev.swf][URL=http://videomedia.ign.com/ev/ev.swf]http://videomedia.ign.com/ev/ev.swfhttp://ps3.ign.com/objects/142/14273490.html'>More Batman: Arkham Asylum Info</a>


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Infamous

http://videomedia.ign.com/ev/ev.swf][URL=http://videomedia.ign.com/ev/ev.swf]http://videomedia.ign.com/ev/ev.swfhttp://ps3.ign.com/objects/800/800208.html'>Infamous at IGN.com</a>


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

COD 4: Modern Warfare 2 - Full Trailer 

http://videomedia.ign.com/ev/ev.swf][URL=http://videomedia.ign.com/ev/ev.swf]http://videomedia.ign.com/ev/ev.swfhttp://xbox360.ign.com/objects/142/14281102.html'>Modern Warfare 2 at IGN.com</a>


----------



## qwerty83 (Mar 4, 2009)

infamous playable demo is on the psn store. big demo aswell. games guna be great.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

qwerty83 said:


> infamous playable demo is on the psn store. big demo aswell. games guna be great.


Aye downloaded it the other night, just been playing it actually. Really like it!


----------



## qwerty83 (Mar 4, 2009)

ye defo going on my must buy list.


----------

